# CQE - Charter Hall Social Infrastructure REIT



## System (10 July 2010)

Australian Education Trust (AEU) is the largest Australian listed property trust investing in child care properties within Australia and New Zealand.  At 31 December 2009 the Trust had total assets under management of approximately $398 million and 395 properties in its portfolio.

http://www.educationtrust.com.au


----------



## UMike (10 July 2010)

*Re: AEU - Australian Education Trust*

Wow I can't belive there isn't a thread about them already.


Bought and sold this alot after the collapse of ABC learning.

Look at the chart and you can see that it is great for week/month trading.
Having siad that I haven't traded it since it has gone over 50c.

Happy trading.


----------



## DB008 (8 August 2011)

*Re: AEU - Australian Education Trust*

Thought I'd bring this thread back from the dead...

AEU Website - Home Page

Announcement out today. Looking good AEU! I can't believe that this one has flown under the radar for so long, then again, stepping in from ABC Learning might have something to do with it.
Share Price is ~82 cents, range is between 78-96 cents, but with the uncertainty around the world at the moment, who knows where it could end up.

What l like about AEU -
Their vacancy rates are below 1%
Dividends are tax free - and they have been paying their dividends too


----------



## zippy69 (8 August 2011)

*Re: AEU - Australian Education Trust*

I got rid of these a few years ago, had lost patience, but wish I hadnt of. Its funny as I decided to look these up today too and found this info. Could be positive.


----------



## DB008 (22 December 2011)

*Re: AEU - Australian Education Trust*

...another 2cent *tax free* dividend today. WOW, can't believe that this stock has been under the radar for this long. 


**Waits for the next dividend in a few months time**


----------



## DB008 (25 March 2012)

*Re: AEU - Australian Education Trust*

AEU Announcement up on asx.com.au (21/03/12)

Ex-Distribution date - 26th March
Record Date - 30th March
Payment Date - 20th April

*2.65 cents per unit, for the QTR.*

share price now sitting around the $1.00 mark.


----------



## DB008 (23 July 2012)

*Re: AEU - Australian Education Trust*

Another distribution landed in the accounts on Friday.

2.65 cents per share. Nice


----------



## DB008 (21 September 2012)

*Re: AEU - Australian Education Trust*

...and another dividend coming, payment is next month.

Stock is a slow creeper, moving in the right direction, slowly....

Don't know how much further it has left to go...


----------



## DB008 (18 December 2012)

*Re: AEU - Australian Education Trust*

Distribution announced today. 2.5 cents this QTR.


----------



## DB008 (19 March 2013)

*Re: AEU - Australian Education Trust*

QTR ending March distribution announced today.

2.8 cents per share.

Loving this stock. Sitting between $1.40-$1.45. 

AEU media release on the ASX.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130319/pdf/42drkh42879j9g.pdf


----------



## PATrader (19 June 2013)

*AEU - Australia Education Trust.*

Hi,

Anybody can comment on the fundamentals of AEU for longer term investment?
thanks


----------



## DB008 (8 August 2013)

*Re: AEU - Australian Education Trust*

AEU Results Presentation Announcement out today.

Looking very, very good, well....to me at least.


----------



## DB008 (16 February 2014)

*Re: AEU - Australian Education Trust*

I've been a bit slack on updating this one.

Here is a 3 year chart. Some nice, regular dividends rolling in. Nice (D = Dividend on chart).

AEU, IMO, is fully priced out. Will continue ti hold, but not load up on any more. This is my opinion only. Don't take this as trading advice.


----------



## AllenPivot (7 March 2014)

*Re: AEU - Australian Education Trust*

Hey all I need your help because I am trying to start an educational trust to help the poor.
 Please suggest a name for it.?,.
I am waiting your all ideas,.,.your ideas are highly appreciated here,.


----------



## DB008 (21 March 2014)

*Re: AEU - Australian Education Trust*

Big day today on AEU.

Up 6.79%

New highs, $1.73


----------



## DB008 (17 April 2014)

*Re: AEU - Australian Education Trust*

Ex-div today.

SP hitting all time highs recently.


----------



## System (12 June 2014)

On June 12th, 2014, Australian Education Trust (AEU) changed its name and ASX code to Folkestone Education Trust (FET).


----------



## DB008 (25 June 2014)

Distribution announced for QTR ending in June.

3.0 cents.

Very good.

Does anyone else own this stock???


----------



## Muschu (26 June 2014)

DB008 said:


> Distribution announced for QTR ending in June.
> 
> 3.0 cents.
> 
> ...




I hold and prefer GEM....  Can't hold them all.....  FET seems ok however.


----------



## peter2 (11 March 2016)

FET - Folkestone Educational Trust Units

Ever since this chart appeared in the weekly Darvas scans I've been intrigued. This stock has got to be one of the strongest trends in the ASX. The up trend started early 09, at the end of the GFC. The monthly chart (yes I look at them now I'm trading weekly charts) shows a perfect up trend since the BO at 0.35. Over the last six years the price has gone from 0.35 to 2.25 (up 550%). 

Price is currently in a sideways consolidation (weekly Darvas box). I haven't decided if it's re-accumulation or distribution. 

The company has grown considerably and I don't know how much more is possible in Aust. That's my disadvantage, not knowing enough about business fundamentals. It seems commonsense to me that any company cannot continue to grow at the same rate indefinitely. The easy growth can be done quickly then it gets so much harder. Great management can get a bit extra out of the easy part and it seems to me that the management of this company have done a great job to grow as they have so far. Is there any more potential for growth. I don't know. 

Any comments from the business analysts?


----------



## System (21 November 2018)

On November 19th, 2018, Folkestone Education Trust (FET) changed its name and ASX code to Charter Hall Education Trust (CQE).


----------



## System (30 October 2019)

On October 30th, 2019, Charter Hall Education Trust changed its name to Charter Hall Social Infrastructure REIT.


----------

